# Rain



## striper09 (Aug 27, 2015)

Any of you guys have luck in the rain for Spanish and Blues? Plan on coming down this weekend and looks like Sunday may be a little wet. Any tips?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

not for fishing, but we NEED the rain....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Rain is just forecasted for Sunday morning so with any luck maybe it will move through over night. Realtor is right, we really do need the rain. Seems feast or famine around here lately!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Fish are already wet


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Splittine said:


> Fish are already wet




Haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

